# My Strapside Whiskey Flasks



## NorCalBottleHunter (May 23, 2008)

Here are just a few of the many flasks in my collection.


----------



## capsoda (May 23, 2008)

Very nice flask collection and welcome to the forum.


----------



## cordilleran (May 23, 2008)

NorCalBottle Hunter:

 Welcome to the forum. My mother's side of the family hails from Rio Vista and we've a rich history there dating back to the 1850s. My great uncle was the "unofficial" mayor of Rio Vista for many years before he died. My 80-year-old mother talks of her grandmother's large Victorian house which was washed away in the big flood during the early 1930s, and of her grandfather who had a proclivity to stash money in the basement and elsewhere on the property before committing suicide in 1930. After his death, they found thousands of dollars in gold double eagles packed in socks and stuffed inside his mattress. Still know the site where the house stood which remains on family property. Thinking the time is right to pay a visit to this site with the metal detector.


----------



## idigjars (May 23, 2008)

Welcome to the forum NorCalBottleHunter.   Very nice display of colors.  Congrats!                 Paul


----------



## GuntherHess (May 23, 2008)

Nice flasks, do many of them have glass house marks on the bottoms?


----------



## Trying not to break it (May 25, 2008)

hi norcalbottledigger,  welcome to the forum.  beautiful collection.  i have a very small collection.  i have a ways to go after seeing those.  good luck,    rhona


----------



## annie44 (May 25, 2008)

The dark teal and the cobalt blue in the middle are outstanding!  Great display - I'd love to see more pics from your collection!


----------



## JOETHECROW (May 25, 2008)

likewise..............


----------



## NorCalBottleHunter (May 26, 2008)

dont recall seeing any glass house marks, but iwill keep my eye open


----------



## vabottles69 (May 26, 2008)

Those strapesides are wonderful... great pic and great collection !!! Are you missing any color variation?   Do you dig or dig you buy those over time?


----------



## NorCalBottleHunter (May 26, 2008)

yes alot were bought over time, and the rest were dug up around my home town here in rio vista, cal


----------



## glass man (May 26, 2008)

I had a almost pure yellow one at one time that would have looked good with the rest of your very nice flasks!


----------



## cobaltbot (May 27, 2008)

sweet flasks!


----------



## CrewelaDeVil (May 27, 2008)

Very nice flasks!


----------



## Stardust (May 27, 2008)

*i like them like that. All in a row and all lovely colors!~stardust~*


----------



## myersdiggers1998 (May 28, 2008)

we have a few flask's


----------



## myersdiggers1998 (May 28, 2008)

pic 2


----------



## myersdiggers1998 (May 28, 2008)

pic 3


----------



## myersdiggers1998 (May 28, 2008)

pic 4


----------



## myersdiggers1998 (May 28, 2008)

pic 5


----------



## myersdiggers1998 (May 28, 2008)

pic 6


----------



## myersdiggers1998 (May 28, 2008)

pic 7 
 hope every one enjoy's .


----------



## NorCalBottleHunter (May 29, 2008)

nice flasks, myersdiggers1998, especially the last pic.its like a shell swirl, perhaps a depiction of the sun?absolutly awsome! wish i had it in my collection. they are all nice, i like the ones with embossing too, something thats missing my collection also. thanks for the show!


----------



## weston (Jun 5, 2008)

*mines better*

i have a double eagle flask. beat that it dates back to 1850.


----------



## NCdigger5 (Jun 5, 2008)

*RE: mines better*

Lets see some pics then.


----------



## GuntherHess (Jun 5, 2008)

*RE: mines better*

I think the bottles in photo 3 may be ammonia bottles not spirits flasks.


----------



## Stardust (Jun 5, 2008)

*RE: mines better*

*I think I saw one the other*
* day called a sunburst flask.*
* But in a different color. []*

*I'd like to see it if you*
*could sharpen the pic.*
*as it's not coming through*
*clear and sharp. Nice bottles*
*though. Use tri-pod or sharpen*
*tools if you have. If not that's*
*ok I'll try to search for the one*
*I found the other day online in*
*a past auction. It was a beauty*
*with a beauty price tag.*


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 5, 2008)

*RE: mines better*

Hey NC I wonder if I can beat that [8D] lol


----------



## NCdigger5 (Jun 5, 2008)

*RE: mines better*

Probly


----------



## weston (Jun 6, 2008)

*RE: mines better*

its a double eagle in awsome shape it dont get much better than that.


----------



## CALDIGR2 (Jun 6, 2008)

Where be the EMBOSSED ones? I dug many good'uns in Rio and Dixon. Bank of America, OH YEAH!


----------



## bottlediger (Jun 6, 2008)

*RE: mines better*



> ORIGINAL: weston
> 
> its a double eagle in awsome shape it dont get much better than that.


 
 It does get ALOT better than that...I would rather have a broken open pontil puce flask then a perfect aqua double eagle.
 Rick almost had you tied bud, but you came out the victor yours was not broke, who else can say they dug a puce historical broken or whole? I can [] Pictures next week.

 Digs ry out


----------



## weston (Jun 6, 2008)

*RE: mines better*

ok but mines still a good one i'm only 14.


----------



## cordilleran (Jun 6, 2008)

*RE: mines better*

Well im 13 and mines better!


----------



## zanes_antiques (Jun 6, 2008)

Here's a photo of a few nice flasks


----------



## bottlediger (Jun 6, 2008)

haha yeah i remember that, it as just over a year ago. hey zane, im gona be doing my army thing for a few days I should be free the following weekend if you want to do something

 Digs ry


----------



## NCdigger5 (Jun 6, 2008)

Heres one of my favorite flasks I got recently.


----------



## NorCalBottleHunter (Jun 6, 2008)

those are nice flasks, zane, i always enjoy seeing nice pieces  like that. my collection is made up of mostly unembossed pieces but ive got alot of digging years left in me, i hope.


----------



## NorCalBottleHunter (Jun 6, 2008)

awsome, NC, ive got to find me one of those, thanks for the share


----------



## zanes_antiques (Jun 6, 2008)

Hey Ry, My wife is hoping I'm back to work by then but I'm not. 

 Nor, all those came out of one hole and there were others.


----------



## NorCalBottleHunter (Jun 6, 2008)

really? thats cool. its slim pickings around here, at least in my immediate area it is, not complaining, i still had fun sloshing through the mud the other day for one good bottle


----------



## myersdiggers1998 (Jun 8, 2008)

here you go stardust


----------



## CrewelaDeVil (Jun 9, 2008)

Here are some of my straps. I love your cobalt and teal. Some of mine have no embossing but some do.


----------



## CrewelaDeVil (Jun 9, 2008)

more


----------



## CrewelaDeVil (Jun 9, 2008)

more


----------



## CrewelaDeVil (Jun 9, 2008)

last


----------



## JustGlass (Jun 11, 2008)

I also have a place in my heart for colored strapsides. I sold off most of my collection of half pints except for a couple of  circle stars. But the quarts and pints I won't part with. I passed up a teal pint at a show last saturday. My luck I will never see another for the price it was listed for. I've never ran accross a deep blue or ice blue....Super Nice Colors....


----------

